# 7 month old poop issues..



## dogsthetics (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok, so i have a 7 month old Goldendoodle, he has been eating Orijen LBP food, and recently the vet told me i could start feeding adult food so i have been mixing in Acana Pacifica, with his food lately but the problem didnt start with the new food it has been on going. i feed him twice day morning and evening, he poops around 3-4x a day, usually 3. 

here is the issue. We wake up in the morning around 8:30 he goes poop and it is formed and solid, prolly as hard as a ripe banana (to my understanding that is good? he never really had a real hard poop). He eats his food, and then when we go for a walk around 12:30-1 and he poops during the walk and it is always super super soft (formed most of the time) and some times has a mucus slime on it.

then he eats agian around 5 and his poop that comes later in evening is always good like his first one in the morning. Why would his 2nd poop of the day always be super soft and some times covered in mucus? he has had to be put on parasite medication twice so far from the vet (2nd time was just a 1-2 months ago) and i am about to take in another stool sample for them just to make sure it is still fine. 

When ever i asked the vet before about soft poop he just says "oh hes a puppy and puts everything he finds in his mouth"

i have tried pumpkin and doesn't really make that big of a difference. could it possibly be the high protein no grain food??? even though that is what naturally a dog should eat.

EDIT: And to add my logic behind choosing Acana pacifica is going with Fish incase the protein source was the cause, and it has slightly less protein then Orijen incase that effected him also. though he isn't fully on Acana yet so i can't tell if the fish protein source will fix the issue.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats a lot of pooping. Even when Ruby was kibble fed she only pooped twice a day. Now on raw she poops once a day, or sometimes every other day. Im wondering if maybe you are feeding him too much food? Even the tiniest amount over could cause digestive upsets.

Have you tried any other brands of kibble, or have you just stuck with Acana? Maybe its too rich for your dog. How much are you feeding him per meal? Does he eat twice a day? Was the medication he was on for worms? Medication can also cause loose stools.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

are you maybe feeding too much?


----------



## dogsthetics (Dec 7, 2011)

he eats 2/3 cup orijen and 1/2 cup Acana twice day right now. he wouldn't poop that much if we didnt go for walks he never whines to go out, i think he poops just to poop because we are on a walk.

i used to feed him 1.5 cups orijen twice a day but read over feeding could cause it so i lowered it a bit.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

So hes eating almost 1.5 cups twice a day. I could be wrong, but that seems like a lot of food. When my friends burnese was a pup, I could swear I remember them only feeding him 1 cup twice a day.


----------



## dogsthetics (Dec 7, 2011)

Kat said:


> So hes eating almost 1.5 cups twice a day. I could be wrong, but that seems like a lot of food. When my friends burnese was a pup, I could swear I remember them only feeding him 1 cup twice a day.


He weighs about 45lbs, and the guidelines on the bag say he should be eating alot more, but i know those are always wrong.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

dogsthetics said:


> Ok, so i have a 7 month old Goldendoodle, he has been eating Orijen LBP food, and recently the vet told me i could start feeding adult food so i have been mixing in Acana Pacifica, with his food lately but the problem didnt start with the new food it has been on going. i feed him twice day morning and evening, he poops around 3-4x a day, usually 3.
> 
> here is the issue. We wake up in the morning around 8:30 he goes poop and it is formed and solid, prolly as hard as a ripe banana (to my understanding that is good? he never really had a real hard poop). He eats his food, and then when we go for a walk around 12:30-1 and he poops during the walk and it is always super super soft (formed most of the time) and some times has a mucus slime on it.
> 
> ...


It's really hard to tell or pinpoint issues. One thing is for sure though, puppies have all kinds of chemistry happening to their system that among other things influences the whole digestive process. Of all the dogs I have owned I can't think of one puppy that didn't have periods of funky poop and weird eating habits. Actually what you are describing isn't that far from what we've been experiencing with Chips over the last months. Chips didn't do well on Fromm GF or Orijen, both two of the most respected brands out there. I have a feeling that many modern high protein low carb formulas walks a very fine digestive line. Old school formulas is a safer bet when it comes to digestibility and low residue. As PDXdogmom pointed out in another thread, added FOS to the kibble *might* have been the ingredient Chips needed for his digestive system to better process available nutrients and slow down things a bit. Speculation, but a good speculation. After all, most of these "modern" formulas are anything but uncomplicated, Back To Basics is one exception. If something isn't working, try a different direction. Look for other brands with different formulas. Too much fruits, vegetables, whole grains and other sources of dietary fiber speeds up the process too much sometimes. What is too much for your dog? No one knows.


----------



## dogsthetics (Dec 7, 2011)

DaViking said:


> It's really hard to tell or pinpoint issues. One thing is for sure though, puppies have all kinds of chemistry happening to their system that among other things influences the whole digestive process. Of all the dogs I have owned I can't think of one that didn't have periods of funky poop and weird eating habits. Actually what you are describing isn't that far from what we've been experiencing with Chips over the last months. Chips didn't do well on Fromm GF or Orijen, both two of the most respected brands out there. I have a feeling that many modern high protein low carb formulas walks a very fine digestive line. Old school formulas is a safer bet when it comes to digestibility and low residue. As PDXdogmom pointed out in another thread, added FOS to the kibble *might* have been the ingredient Chips needed for his digestive system to better process available nutrients. Speculation, but a good speculation. If something isn't working, try a different direction. Look for other brands with different formulas.


so a formula with grains perhaps??


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

dogsthetics said:


> so a formula with grains perhaps??


It's absolutely worth a try. Something like Fromm Adult Gold perhaps. Really high quality and in reality the only things you change from a GF food is rice, barley and oatmeal instead of potato, peas and tapioca. Not really a big downgrade at all. Carb level and glycemic load is somewhat higher though (I dream of Fromm making a 75-80% animal, 20-25% plant version of Adult Gold!!) If it works you will at least have one answer, and you can always try another GF food later on.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I was also going to suggest the Fromm, but see that DaViking already did. I think the Fromm Puppy Gold could be an option as well as the adult. The puppy formula would have 27% protein and 18% fat. That is the same fat % as Acana Pacifica, but a little less protein.

Some puppies seem to be more prone to soft stools on all fish formulas IMO.


----------



## dogsthetics (Dec 7, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> I was also going to suggest the Fromm, but see that DaViking already did. I think the Fromm Puppy Gold could be an option as well as the adult. The puppy formula would have 27% protein and 18% fat. That is the same fat % as Acana Pacifica, but a little less protein.
> 
> Some puppies seem to be more prone to soft stools on all fish formulas IMO.


well i just bought the Acana Pacifica like a week ago... and havent made the full switch over to it yet, so i will prolly give it a few weeks first. i am not sure if my local pet food carries Fromm though, i will have to check.

his poop this morning was actually really hard but i know as soon as we go for his walk and he poops before he has to it will soft again. Some people are telling me it is just because he is pooping to soon after he eats.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

dogsthetics said:


> well i just bought the Acana Pacifica like a week ago... and havent made the full switch over to it yet, so i will prolly give it a few weeks first. i am not sure if my local pet food carries Fromm though, i will have to check.
> 
> his poop this morning was actually really hard but i know as soon as we go for his walk and he poops before he has to it will soft again. Some people are telling me it is just because he is pooping to soon after he eats.


Yeah, do that bag plus one more and then evaluate.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Just as a reference, I have two 90 pound dogs and when they were eating Orijen, they each only got 2 cups of food a day. So it still may be an overfeeding problem causing all the pooping. Never go by the amount of food on the bag, those are really just guidelines and are usually way over the amount needed. 

My guys were the ideal weight at 2 cups a day and pooped once or twice a day on that.


----------



## 3labs (Mar 27, 2012)

Hahaha when I saw the title of this thread I thought, "if you have 7 month old poop, of COURSE you have issues!"

Sorry, that made me giggle


----------



## dogsthetics (Dec 7, 2011)

chowder said:


> Just as a reference, I have two 90 pound dogs and when they were eating Orijen, they each only got 2 cups of food a day. So it still may be an overfeeding problem causing all the pooping. Never go by the amount of food on the bag, those are really just guidelines and are usually way over the amount needed.
> 
> My guys were the ideal weight at 2 cups a day and pooped once or twice a day on that.


I will lower his food then, i just dont want to under feed him since is he is still growing. i will pay attention to his weight alot closer. A friend recommended yogurt or some other probiotics, so i might try that to.

I should add he was the smallest of his litter and his one sister weighs 10lbs more thrn him and she eats 3 cups a day, not sure what food though.



3labs said:


> Hahaha when I saw the title of this thread I thought, "if you have 7 month old poop, of COURSE you have issues!"
> 
> Sorry, that made me giggle


Lol a comma would have went a long way.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

3labs said:


> Hahaha when I saw the title of this thread I thought, "if you have 7 month old poop, of COURSE you have issues!"
> 
> Sorry, that made me giggle


Haha I just noticed that, funny


----------

